# Blackhorn 209 a b bonded Shockwave Bullets



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 17, 2019)

Question do to shoulder surgery a few years back I like to ask will 80 or 90 gr. of BH powder and Thompson center 250 gr. Shockwave yellow tip and the Bonded Blue tip which bullet would be the better choice with that powder charge


----------



## 280 Man (Feb 17, 2019)

Seeing that the volumetric to grains conversion rate for BH 209 is 0.7 you are loading 56 grs at 80 and 63 grs at 90. While they will be a little recoil reduction Im not sure that it will translate into really noticeable "felt" reduction. BUT, as with anything, you'll never know until you try it..

About the only way to lower felt recoil outside of padding, would be to reduce bullet weight. TC does have some 200 gr Shockwaves....


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm shooting 90 gr of BH209 with a 265 gr bullet out of a CVA with a recoil pad and the recoil is still felt pretty good.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 18, 2019)

My latest load is 80 grains BH 209 with a 250 grain Hornady SST in my NEF 50 caliber Huntsman.  Recoil is not a problem.


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Feb 19, 2019)

I think I may have to look into a Bushnell banner 6" eye relief.
The Bushnell bone crusher is not going to make it with a 3" eye relief.
I was out today after a few rounds of sporting clays headed over to the rifle bench.
Yep with 90 gr of BH 209 just tap the bridge of my nose again.
I like to ask any one have any idea on the Bushnell 6" set up.?
Can the scope be used let day 4 1/2" relief or must you be 6" for the full view.??


----------



## Rabun (Feb 20, 2019)

Have you considered a red dot, or do you need the magnification?


----------



## BarnesAddict (Mar 19, 2019)

Have a smith install a good muzzle brake and eliminate 1/2 the recoil or more.  Muzzle brakes are loud, know that going in.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 26, 2019)

Lone Wolf, this past season i decided to get back shooting my BP. went to the range to shoot the normal 100 grain pellets as i've done for years, well now i'm pushing 72 and when i shot WOW it like to took my shoulder off. So i said self, years ago it wasn't that bad but then i remembered i only used 70 grains of powder and a round ball??? Actually it damaged my shoulder for the rest of the season! So solving the problem i went and bought me a bottle of powder and ended up loving the combo with a black tipped lead power belt 270 grain and WOW again!!!! I shot a beautiful 8 point and big hog with slap through punches. So to see what this lead looked like i shot the big post on our club and guess what , i still haven't been able to dig it out!! With my shoulder hurt the change did not hurt me all season. Thinking about letting my .308 rest this year and just follw some WMAs like i did years ago this coming season!


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Apr 16, 2019)

I had another range report the blue tip and yellow tip with 80 grains of 209 powder shoots outstanding.
I also tried the Hornady 44 cal xtp non mag 240 gr. With 80 gr. Volume 209 powder and crush rib sabot.
The Thompson center impact is a light rifle so recoil is a major problem for the shoulder.
I have shot 90 grains bullet impact climbed about 3" at the 100 yard target recoil stiff.
I think a toss up between the blue bonded bullet and Hornady 44 cal.240 gr.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Apr 16, 2019)

If recoil bothers you, either install a muzzle brake, which will tame the recoil, or, purchase a PAST shoulder recoil pad.

The PAST recoil pad just flat out WORKS.  You'll see a lot of competition shooters using PAST recoil pads.
I use one myself when shooting my Ultimate muzzleloader, which by the way is with a 300gr bullet and 180grs of propellant.  Not to mention though, I'm moving ever closer to 70yrs young.

If recoil bothers you when using the following PAST recoil pad, then maybe you might consider what you want to shoot:

https://www.amazon.com/Caldwell-Sup...l,aps,162&sr=8-3&tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

